# I need some Thoughts ( Gamo Shadow )



## Scottie_The_Boy

I See that in the FingerHut Catalog they are selling the Gamo Shadow Pellet Rifle.... My Concern is Do you feel Gamo Would stand Behind their Product if being sold threw a Cheap o type Company Like FingerHut, As we Bought a Meat Slicer threw them, and the Company of the Meat slicer Wouldn't at all Stand behind dealing threw Fingerhut and help us get it fixed, But also we ordered a Large Mixer threw Finger Hut and it Burned up first time we Made a Batch of Mashed potatoes,they after that had sent us two more free Mixers as the second one broke also.... We No Longer use the Mixers on Mashed Potatoes do to the steam may be messing up the system... We can Mix every thing else with the mixer and not a single issue..

So My Concern is,if I order a gamo Shadow threw Fingerhut and Find it to Not be that of a stock Gamo Shadow and weak,Would or should Gamo Fix the deal? Or As I really Want to get me a Good Barrel Cocking air rifle like Gamo,But can't afford one out right,So I need to work out a payment plan....

Also Would the Gamo Shadow be a Okay Starter or all around Pellet rifle for Starlings,Pigeons,Rabbits,Squirrels and Norway Barn Rats?

Thanks and best wishes.

Scottie_the_Boy


----------



## avv604

Scottie_The_Boy said:


> I See that in the FingerHut Catalog they are selling the Gamo Shadow Pellet Rifle.... My Concern is Do you feel Gamo Would stand Behind their Product if being sold threw a Cheap o type Company Like FingerHut, As we Bought a Meat Slicer threw them, and the Company of the Meat slicer Wouldn't at all Stand behind dealing threw Fingerhut and help us get it fixed, But also we ordered a Large Mixer threw Finger Hut and it Burned up first time we Made a Batch of Mashed potatoes,they after that had sent us two more free Mixers as the second one broke also.... We No Longer use the Mixers on Mashed Potatoes do to the steam may be messing up the system... We can Mix every thing else with the mixer and not a single issue..
> 
> So My Concern is,if I order a gamo Shadow threw Fingerhut and Find it to Not be that of a stock Gamo Shadow and weak,Would or should Gamo Fix the deal? Or As I really Want to get me a Good Barrel Cocking air rifle like Gamo,But can't afford one out right,So I need to work out a payment plan....
> 
> Also Would the Gamo Shadow be a Okay Starter or all around Pellet rifle for Starlings,Pigeons,Rabbits,Squirrels and Norway Barn Rats?
> 
> Thanks and best wishes.
> 
> Scottie_the_Boy


Scottie_the_Boy,

I own a Gamo Big Cat and looking back, it was pretty much a waist of money. I will need to do a few upgrades to make it more usable. I am not a fan of Gamo air rifles. I believe there are others on this forum that feel the same way.

If it was me and I was going to purchase my first air rifle again (the Gamo was my first), I would start looking at the RWS line, the 34 model to be specific. I would not even consider purchasing a Gamo air rifle, regardless of who sells it.

Gamo is, by most all that I know, considered to be a low end air rifle. Gamo does make higher-end rifles, but overall their quality is lower than most.

Hope that helps,


----------



## Ambush Hunter

I can tell you one thing, Gamo will NOT stand behind their own products. That's how bad their attitude is... On top of that, the junk they make is overpriced but because of agressive marketing advertisement strategy, they sell this junk pretty good...


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> I can tell you one thing, Gamo will NOT stand behind their own products. That's how bad their attitude is... On top of that, the junk they make is overpriced but because of agressive marketing advertisement strategy, they sell this junk pretty good...


LOL, I was wondering when you would chime in on the Gamo item.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Thanks alot Avv604 and Ambush Hunter, I do Like the style and looks of the RWS line of air rifles... What would be your Honest Downside to RWS air rifles...? Even if just the rear sites are cheap or that the trigger is a issue and such...?

All in All, i do hear more and More Good things about the RWS models then the Gamo are more like Daisy now compared to Crosman years back... All stepped up from a Daisy Redrider to a Pump Crosman and it brought us alot more Power and Joy.....

So I think I will return the new Marlin XL7 25-06 and Use some of the Funds on a Better RWS rifle... as I am not much of a rifle or shotgun deer hunter, I love to Archery Hunt Mostly..

Thanks alot

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## avv604

Scottie_The_Boy said:


> Thanks alot Avv604 and Ambush Hunter, I do Like the style and looks of the RWS line of air rifles... What would be your Honest Downside to RWS air rifles...? Even if just the rear sites are cheap or that the trigger is a issue and such...?
> 
> All in All, i do hear more and More Good things about the RWS models then the Gamo are more like Daisy now compared to Crosman years back... All stepped up from a Daisy Redrider to a Pump Crosman and it brought us alot more Power and Joy.....
> 
> So I think I will return the new Marlin XL7 25-06 and Use some of the Funds on a Better RWS rifle... as I am not much of a rifle or shotgun deer hunter, I love to Archery Hunt Mostly..


Scottie_The_Boy,

I am sure AH can add more comments to your question; however, I can comment a bit. Downside of the RWS - well, currently the only downside I am aware of is the scope rail. There is a need for an additional UTG part. Without the UTG scope mount base (designed specifically for RWS rifles) your scope will creep back over time due to the recoil. 
(http://www.pyramydair.com/s/a/UTG_Scope_Mount_Base_Fits_RWS_Diana_Rifles_Gamo_Whisper_Others/2639)

Other than that, I only give a warning on spring rifles in general. AH can attest to when I first became active on this forum I was so frustrated with the rifle. However, as stated to me several times, with practice I got much better. I learned the artilery hold and now the rifle is wonderful. I even have electrical tape wrapped around the stock at the location where the gun like to be held at.

It would be nice if the RWS was able to shoot larger calibers (.25, 9mm, etc.) because they are just a wonderful rifle. Really, there is nothing "bad" to say about the rifle. I have shot about 1500+ pellets through it and it performs just wonderfully. When I miss, it is because of the shooter - not the rifle.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Well, Jeff sumed it up pretty good. The most common problem all RWS/Diana guns have is a scoping platform. It is not as versatile as on other brands. My other complaint are plastic triggers. Trigger itself is not as great as Rekord or Air Arms but just like Theoben triggers, with time it does get better.

And that's about it...

AH


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

I hear you both on the RWS 34's,My Questing is today... As I was out with a cheaper brand cocking action pellet only rifle and could hit Pigeons in the rafters at 25 yards but when it came to sneaking in and shooting a pigeons at about 35-37 yards the pellet would drop and not hit the bird yet instead hit the 2x8 rafter and fling off...Is this commen with just 10 yards further shot with Daina RWS 34,Gamo whisper,Gamo Shadow and so on.. If this is a Normal of Pellets hitting dead on at one distance and dropping so much with ten yards further out ,then maybe I should lean away from a pellet gun and stick with a .22 caliber Rifle like a 10/22 for in fields or use my remington shotgun for dropping them in the flocks...

Also Have ya's Noticed where Critters need more then just 1 pellet alot of times to dispatch... some of them 9 pigeons I shot yesturday I had to shoot them 3 times each and 1 took 5 pellets...

I want something that will Hit dead on and also have the Punch to drop that bird and allow me to then move on to my next target...Would the RWS 34 .22 caliber work any better slower yet with a larger pellet for knock down power,But would it also be accurate....

I can't justify using a range finder each time I spot a Pigeon to shoot...

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## avv604

Scottie_The_Boy said:


> I hear you both on the RWS 34's,My Questing is today... As I was out with a cheaper brand cocking action pellet only rifle and could hit Pigeons in the rafters at 25 yards but when it came to sneaking in and shooting a pigeons at about 35-37 yards the pellet would drop and not hit the bird yet instead hit the 2x8 rafter and fling off...Is this commen with just 10 yards further shot with Daina RWS 34,Gamo whisper,Gamo Shadow and so on.. If this is a Normal of Pellets hitting dead on at one distance and dropping so much with ten yards further out ,then maybe I should lean away from a pellet gun and stick with a .22 caliber Rifle like a 10/22 for in fields or use my remington shotgun for dropping them in the flocks...
> 
> Also Have ya's Noticed where Critters need more then just 1 pellet alot of times to dispatch... some of them 9 pigeons I shot yesturday I had to shoot them 3 times each and 1 took 5 pellets...
> 
> I want something that will Hit dead on and also have the Punch to drop that bird and allow me to then move on to my next target...Would the RWS 34 .22 caliber work any better slower yet with a larger pellet for knock down power,But would it also be accurate....
> 
> I can't justify using a range finder each time I spot a Pigeon to shoot...
> 
> Scottie_The_Boy


Greetings Scottie,

Well, I can sense a tone of frustration in your post. I can certainly understand as I have been there myself numerous times.  
In order to properly answer your question, one will need to go through the ballistics of a pellets and how different speeds and weights of the pellets effect the POI (point of impact), trajectory, etc.

However, instead of going through a class (which I am *not* qualified to instruct), the easiest approach to knowing how your gun shoots (or actually, where your gun shoots) would be to download a free ballistic software program. You will need a chrony to properly map the trajectory of your pellet, but it is worth it.

*Links for software*
http://www.hawkeoptics.com/us/brc/index.php
http://www.hawkeoptics.com/us/chairgun/index.php

The BRC is specifically for the Hawke scope, but one can correlate between what the individual has. I have used both for the two pellet guns I shoot with. It also has a nice eye cap print off for your reticle.

What these programs, and others you can purchase, will show you is the hold over you need. 
As a side note, this hold over is for every rifle or anything firing a projectile. The program will show you the arc of the projectile. 
Your .22 firearm will have more power and a flatter trajectory then your pellet gun.

Use the software, map your trajectory, and start target practicing at different yards.

I hope this is answering your question.


----------



## avv604

I just noticed I did not address your second question.



Scottie_The_Boy said:


> Also Have ya's Noticed where Critters need more then just 1 pellet alot of times to dispatch... some of them 9 pigeons I shot yesturday I had to shoot them 3 times each and 1 took 5 pellets...
> 
> I want something that will Hit dead on and also have the Punch to drop that bird and allow me to then move on to my next target...Would the RWS 34 .22 caliber work any better slower yet with a larger pellet for knock down power,But would it also be accurate....
> Scottie_The_Boy


For the pellet gun, I am not sure of the caliber or the model, you will need to have good shot placement. Also, after being hit sometimes an animal will still flinch. This is a normal function of the animal's brain.

Without knowing the specifics of the situation I can only presume the POI was good and perhaps you are seeing flinching.

I have hit a starling before at 50+ yards (.22 RWS 350) and it was not dead due to the POI. However, another one to the head always works.

If you are wanting something to hit dead on and have a "one shot, one kill" policy, then perhaps a larger caliber air rifle will better suit your needs (say a .45 caliber :lol:, I am kidding of course). Also, as you state, a .22 rimfire would work or even just a higher powered air rifle (Evanix AR6 for example).

For me, my RWS works well for smaller animals (birds, rabbits, etc). For larger varmints, I use my AR6 and have no issues thus far. Both are .22 caliber rifles.

I hope this help you,


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

avv604, Thanks alot...

I Keep Leaning toward the Daina RWS 34, But still Not sure if I would need the 177 or 22 caliber...Wish I knew of some Local kids,teens or adults with a RWS 34 and a Gamo and a Beeman and so on to allow me to see how they work..More so the .22 caliber into a Pigeons breast at 25 feet for example....

I Didn't get much Pigeon time in today,But Still shot one from the rafters,2 starlings and with my Remington Model 48 Sportsmen 12 gauge I did drop two of three crows that came in close ... But I am Liking this Pellet rifle idea as Starlings and Pigeons here in N.Y.S. We can hunt them year round... So I hope to hit some barns around 10:00 P.M. With a small Pen light and a laser site...As these barns aren't all with Lights in them.. And with a Laser I can atless get onto target quicker... without spooking them from the bright light hittin' them so I can see them with my 3-7x20 cheapO Scope...

Our Local Wal-mart has been SOLD out on Air rifle Laser sites for Months, and I would really like one for close 20 feet shooting in the barns...so I can shine a flash light Near a Bird yet Not spook it, and with the laser place it on the center of the bird and hold steady and fire.

Seen a Nearly all white Pigeon the past two days out,Yet I never seem to have it in the barns for meto shoot, as it hides out ontop of the silos which is atless 60 feet high..far to far to have the air rifle sighted in for and yet also sited in for closer shooting inside the barns...As with a Silo may be 60-70 feet high,yet ya have to be so far Back to see them on top that it's goin' on a 110 -150 feet away shot...

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## avv604

Greetings Scottie,

My own personal opinion is to save up and get a nice air rifle in .22 caliber. The .177 caliber will work, but if the situation renders to an opportunity for squirrels or rabbits... then you are ready to go.

Regarding the purchase of one, Pyramid Air is your friend. There are other places that sell very good air rifles (sometimes cheaper), but with Pyramid Air, I like the layout of the site and other items that are viewable (reviews, articles, video reviews, etc.).

If I was going to purchase a spring rifle again, I would look at something like this in .22... 
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/air-arms-tx-200-air-rifle.shtml

To give you an idea of how accurate my RWS is.. here is a post of my first squirrel with this rifle (and a picture of the rifle).
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=76198&p=633828&hilit=RWS#p633828

The shot was at approx. 25 yards. I have also hit and killed rabbit at approx. 50 yards (with one shot).


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Hi ya Avv604,I do like the specs and looks of that TX200,the thing I don't like about it is the way ya load the Pellets..as thats just like the pellet rifle I have now that Has that Lower Cocking area apart from the barrel..My Fingers are hard to fit in that chamber and also incert a .177 caliber flat nose pellet in it.

But the Plus to it is,that the Barrel Doesn't Move and stays in line with the scope or Iron Sights full time...

Have you Ever Owned a Winchester Air rifle or Remington, As I looked at my new Bass Pro Shop Catolog and see they offer ...

Gamo,Remington,Benjamin,Crosman,Ruger,Hammerli,RWS,Beeman,Winchester,Daisy and Stoeger....

Also What would be a Bennifit to a Bull Barrel for me instead of a Sited Barrel?

As I seem to Like more and More the Bull Smooth barrel over the sited Barrels....Incase later in life I want to Build or Mod a Damper unit to lower some of the Noise in the barns from Sppoking the cows..As they Make a Bit of Noise with being Spring Action....

I Like the Barrel Fold Down idea so I can Load it easier for sure... Yet I wonder which in the long run will Stay Accurate ..As Parts wear and so on, and I plan on doin' this Pigeon and Bird control a long time.. After I get this catiracs in the eyes taken care of... Right eye worse thenthe left, and a bummer at 37 to deal with it as a mental issue with me.Not Diabetic.... And at 145 lbs..I Try and get out alot and keep Motivated with after my normal job to help local Taxidermist Skin deer heads out,Coyotes,skunks,and also cut my freedom thinner with offering Help to Farmers for given me the chance to come and thin out their birds for them....

I am very much Thankful that yourself and Ambush Hunter,Have Learned alot to be able to Share your tips and wisdom with us new lads in the sport of air gun hunting and choices for our buck to make our mistakes in choices not as hard on the bugets..

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Thoughts on this gun, http://www.airgunwarehouseinc.com/py-1453.html A lad from another site has one he is askin' $70.00 for and had shot it 18 times and lost the interest and never installed the scope on it...

Could it be a back up type gun or one I could Loan or give to the Farmer as a gift from me to allow him sometime yet in the barn Like he did when he was a Kid with his Old .22 caliber Pellet gun ,that he still has yet he tried to have Crosman fix it and they said it's far to warn inside the Pump cylinder and his heart dropped..I guess It Loaded like a bolt action .22 rifle, ya Lifted and pulled back a Bolt and placed in 1 pellet and then Pumped it up to I think hisson told me 10 Pumps Max...

Thanks fortaken time to Veiw that Crosman and Given me your thoughts.

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## avv604

Scottie_The_Boy said:


> Thoughts on this gun, http://www.airgunwarehouseinc.com/py-1453.html A lad from another site has one he is askin' $70.00 for and had shot it 18 times and lost the interest and never installed the scope on it...
> 
> Could it be a back up type gun or one I could Loan or give to the Farmer as a gift from me to allow him sometime yet in the barn Like he did when he was a Kid with his Old .22 caliber Pellet gun ,that he still has yet he tried to have Crosman fix it and they said it's far to warn inside the Pump cylinder and his heart dropped..I guess It Loaded like a bolt action .22 rifle, ya Lifted and pulled back a Bolt and placed in 1 pellet and then Pumped it up to I think hisson told me 10 Pumps Max...
> 
> Thanks fortaken time to Veiw that Crosman and Given me your thoughts.
> 
> Scottie_The_Boy


Scottie,

I looked over the gun, and there are a few items that concern me. Now, this is my opinion and nothing more.  First, the scope is going to be cheap so you might not even use it. Second, I have learned my lesson on purchasing a cheap air rifle. The spring may end up breaking after a while, the zero on the scope may shift, and so on. For plinking, sure... it might be a fun rifle to shoot. But when you need the rifle to be accurate, no creep on the trigger, better optics for the scope, and last a long time - I would shy away from the gun.

My opinion is limited though because I do not own the gun and I have never even seen the gun. However, I know my OCP (obsessive compulsive personality) and its desire for perfection. Thus, I would never purchase that rifle knowing what I know now.

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/crosman-storm-xt-air-rifle.shtml The reviewers seem to love the gun though. If you are wanting to stay within that price range, here are some other suggestions.

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/hammerli-490-express.shtml

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/benjamin-39 ... ifle.shtml

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/rws-850-Air ... ifle.shtml (CO2)

Watch some of these videos and perhaps that will aid in your decision. 
http://www.pyramydair.com/video/


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

avv604,thanks a bunch for all your tips and info...

Just got off the phone with my local gun dealer,and he isn't interested in my 1 year old Remington 870 Express ,Because he Bought bought bought to many shotguns and such and just doesn't have the funds to trade my shotgun and Order me a new Diana rifle...

But I will just keep at it with my cheapO pellet rifle and for now search for some 1" Scope rings that clamp onto the Narrow Pellet rifle Dove tails as I have a Better 3-9x32 Scope I could add and get this weak 3-7x20 scope off and maybe be able to dial it in further and with better resolts..

Thanks for all your help and Ambush Hunters help...

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Shadow Fox

Scottie

I have a gamo shadow fox and i love it my friends have have big cats and a coulpe wispers. gamo is a good gun. and i have bought things through fingerhut but i really can't say what they would do if it was bad. but finger hut will refund it so don't worry. finger hut is a good way to buy thing cheap. I say go for it. finger hut has been around for a long long time.


----------

